# PS Triple Loop slingshot mod.4



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: PS Triple Loop slingshot mod.4

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 16 Jul 2020

*File Category*: Slingshots

The "Triple Loop" template (flat bands slingshot design):

The main advantages of full closed loops on a pinch grip slingshot are a stronger fork structure to allow for stronger flat bands, improved protection for the index finger and thumb, and far less risk of a slingshot not held tightly enough by the shooter accidentally flinging back into their face with nasty consequences - something more likely with people new to shooting slingshots.

The "pinkie hole" is not essential, but fits in well with the overall concept of this design that shares similarities with my initial "Twin Loop" board cut design (relevant template available here too). I would recommend using Baltic birch plywood with a minimum thickness of 18 mm (0.7 inches), or a suitable hardwood or metal core and hardwood combination deemed safe for slingshots.

Print out the template document and read the information provided before making this interesting frame. Plan for about 4 hours from start to finish for this project.

Your feedback and/or suggestions for improvements will be appreciated. B)

Pebble Shooter

Click here to download this file


----------

